# RAF Stenigot - Lincolnshire



## Zedstar (Apr 15, 2014)

History.

RAF Stenigot was a Second World War radar station situated at Stenigot, near Donington on Bain, Lincolnshire.
It was part of the Chain Home radar network, intended to provide long range early warning for raids from Luftflotte V and the northern elements of Luftflotte II along the approaches to Sheffield and Nottingham and the central midlands.
After the Second World War, the site was retained as part of the Chain Home network. In 1959 it was upgraded to a communications relay site as part of the ACE High program, which involved adding four tropospheric scatter dishes.
The site was decommissioned in the late 1980s and was mostly demolished by 1996.

This was my first Urban explore last last year, but since i absolutley loved it ive done many more since.
I'll post these once i get the photos sorted


----------



## Catmandoo (Apr 15, 2014)

I love these. Destined to get there this year! Fab!


----------



## urban phantom (Apr 15, 2014)

Very nice pics mate thanks for sharing


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Apr 15, 2014)

Cracking set of pic's! 
Thanks..


----------



## Mikeymutt (Apr 15, 2014)

I visited here a few weeks ago..I really loved this place..them dishes blew me away,great pics.i never tire of seeing these.


----------



## Kezz44 (Apr 16, 2014)

Thats cool! Will have to check them out some time! Great pics!


----------



## flyboys90 (Apr 16, 2014)

Love this site the dishes always look great with a blue fuffly cloud sky background,thanks for sharing.


----------



## cunningplan (Apr 16, 2014)

This is another place I tire of, I'm going to have to have a look myself one day soon.
Thanks for posting


----------



## UrbanX (Apr 16, 2014)

Awesome shots! Cheers for sharing!


----------



## Woofem (Apr 19, 2014)

cracking pics mate


----------



## FFerret (Apr 25, 2014)

Zedstar

Great photos, keep meaning to visit this site as the Mother in Law lives local.............but never get a chance to escape.


----------

